
Rich Command Shells (2014) - panic
http://waywardmonkeys.org/2014/10/10/rich-command-shells/
======
qwerty456127
Wow, CLIM looks cool! Feels feels like a kind of shell that is really useful
and usable. Unfortunately Wikipedia says it's just a programming interface for
creating GUIs (which I'm going to give a try nevertheless, I actually happen
to be interested in creating GUIs). I wish my actual terminal shell was like
that and LISP was the language I interacted with it in. Writing complex
commands, needless to say scripts in bash is such a headache...

~~~
bjoli
I actually started working on a guile shell that parses a bash-like command
line to a guile form. Any parenthesised form is executed as guile directly
with some nice macros/functions to make processes easier

~~~
qwerty456127
Cool! I can't wait to try it. But make sure it implements rainbow parentheses
and powerful intuitive autocompletion. These former is essential to make a
LISP editor usable, the latter is essential to make it cool enough for people
to care trying it.

~~~
bjoli
I haven't gotten to implementing the TUI yet :) in the beginning it will
probably just be a readline-based prompt, but when I have implemented ANSI
escape sequence parsing in ncurses I will get to writing a proper ncurses TUI.

~~~
qwerty456127
TUI (or even GUI) is a great thing I would be amazed to see a good shell
equipped with yet it is not really necessary as far as I understand. Take a
look at the FISH shell - it is quite colourful and has reasonable (not perfect
but the best I've seen so far and already helpful) autocompletion already.

